Ask HN: Are there any nonprofit social networks operating? - mjfern
======
nostrademons
Note: title was changed from "Tell HN: Facebook is censoring news of the
protests." Assuming this was the submitter and not the mods, WTF? (And if it
was the mods, WTF anyway?)

------
cimmanom
Which protests, specifically?

~~~
nostrademons
Presumably the #ProtectMueller protests going on in many cities right now. I
had to Google as well.

[https://act.moveon.org/event/mueller-firing-rapid-
response-e...](https://act.moveon.org/event/mueller-firing-rapid-response-
events/search/)

